# Newbie



## DarkAzrael (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello,

I'm 27 and I am just getting into martial arts. Unfortunately after years in desk jobs and no time to work out I am not exactly in great shape. I want to get back into shape, and I have always had an interest in martial arts. Recently I have begun changing my diet and working out regularly.

Is it possible for me to learn, train, and get in shape, or am I hopeless at 27? Everything I read always says that people do this from early childhood. I am interested in Krav Maga, Muay Thai, and Kung Fu.... so if anyone has any advice it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 7, 2009)

Keep on doing what you are doing and you'll do great!

I took a 10 year hiatus from martial arts and now I'm back in the swing again.

Oh, and welcome to the board!


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm a firm believer that it's never too late to start training.  I've know people in their 60's and over who decided to take up martial arts.
Find the right art for you and start training.  

Welcome to the list, enjoy.


----------



## sparky12 (Feb 7, 2009)

I startd kung fu at 43. At 63  I'm still going strong. My only complaint is that I didn't start at 27. The only restrictions you wil have at your age are the ones you put there. Welcome and good luck.
Regards, Don


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome and it is never too late, enjoy the journey.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome to MartialTalk ... I started at age 27, then not until age 47 for the kung fu ... just keep training!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome! Good luck!


----------



## Drac (Feb 8, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....I didnt get real serious in the MA until my mid 40's..My age and 2 years off cigarettes have made me resemble Sammo Hung but I still train every chance I get..


----------



## DarkAzrael (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I am really interested in Krav Maga, I want to start training in that. I don't have a lot of time to train, but I am getting up an hour early M - F to get work outs in, and I am training a lot on the weekend.


----------



## tellner (Feb 8, 2009)

Krav Maga is very good stuff. I'm sure you'll enjoy and get a lot out of it.


----------



## stickarts (Feb 8, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome aboard, and enjoy.


----------



## bluekey88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Steve (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome.  I'll echo what everyone else said.  I started martial arts in my early 30's, but didn't start training BJJ until 36 years old.  I was very out of shape when I started, but lost 40 lbs in the first 6 months of training.  They just melted away.

My advice is to just do what you want to do, but listen to your body and train smart.  I've seen so many guys come in and train like crazy for the first month and then just disappear.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting


----------



## morph4me (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT . It's never too late to start.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 9, 2009)

Ave.


----------



## myusername (Feb 9, 2009)

DarkAzrael said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm 27 and I am just getting into martial arts. Unfortunately after years in desk jobs and no time to work out I am not exactly in great shape. I want to get back into shape, and I have always had an interest in martial arts. Recently I have begun changing my diet and working out regularly.
> 
> Is it possible for me to learn, train, and get in shape, or am I hopeless at 27? Everything I read always says that people do this from early childhood. I am interested in Krav Maga, Muay Thai, and Kung Fu.... so if anyone has any advice it would be greatly appreciated.



Welcome to MT. It's never too late. I started training properly at 28 so a similar age to yourself and I am having a great time. Just go for it and have fun.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome.

Never too late mate, you'll get out what you put in. 

P.S Interesting moniker.... You a follower of the honoured first chapter...?  FOR THE LION!


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome!  If you're hopeless at 27; then I'm just doomed.


----------

